
It’s time to take Dogecoin seriously - HirojaShibe
https://medium.com/bidali/its-time-to-take-dogecoin-seriously-b8a52c916534
======
devereaux
I keep saying that. DOGE has many advantages that are hard to find in other
coins at the moment.

